# BEIJING-2009



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

*China's capital-BEIJING in 2009*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice pics, more????


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

bonivison said:


> www.beijingupdates.com 蜜桃成熟时
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pix of this great city:cheers:


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Odeum


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at these pictures, thanks to the Olympic Game, Beijing looks more modern than Shanghai already! 
Hope Shanghai could fight back by using the chance of holding the world EXPO.:banana:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

True, Beijing has an incredible skyline these days! Simply superb architecture on display here...:drool: 

Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong have probably the best skylines in the world right now! :banana:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> True, Beijing has an incredible skyline these days! Simply superb architecture on display here...:drool:
> 
> Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong have probably the best skylines in the world right now! :banana:


yeah, beijing is really shinning after olympic.:cheers:


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow these pics are beyond comparison


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

well, a chinese on CCthere.com said that when he visited Tokyo in early 1990s, he was shocked by the shining metroplis. At that time, He just "wished" when Beijing become as modernized and shining" as tokyo.


Last year, when the CHinese returned to Beijing,he amazedly found that his "wish" indeed had come to truth. Beijing today is not only as shining as Tokyo ,but as has more "elegance" than Tokyo.


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that shopping plaza with the HUGE LED display. Simply looks amazing!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mind-Blasting!!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

In terms of skylines, Guangzhou and Shenzhen's skyline is way more impressive than Beijing's, i personally rank Beijing's skyline as 5th in China 

1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzhen
5. Beijing


Parisian Girl said:


> True, Beijing has an incredible skyline these days! Simply superb architecture on display here...:drool:
> 
> Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong have probably the best skylines in the world right now! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those pics ^^ are very nice indeed! Thanks kay:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> In terms of skylines, Guangzhou and Shenzhen's skyline is way more impressive than Beijing's, i personally rank Beijing's skyline as 5th in China
> 
> 1. Hongkong
> 2. Shanghai
> ...


In terms of design and building quality, i bet on Beijing, the city is definitely the NO.1 in China, even including Hong Kong.
If u look at the buildings like the Grand national theatre, CCTV, Bird's Nest, Watercube, the terminal 3 of the airport, the south railway station, the SOHO projects, the MOMA, the commune by the great wall, ...etc, then the conclusion will not be hard to make.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

beijing is just an amazing city.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

little universe said:


> In terms of design and building quality, i bet on Beijing, the city is definitely the NO.1 in China, even including Hong Kong.
> If u look at the buildings like the Grand national theatre, CCTV, Bird's Nest, Watercube, the terminal 3 of the airport, the south railway station, the SOHO projects, the MOMA, the commune by the great wall, ...etc, then the conclusion will not be hard to make.


as a whole, when skyline is concerned, 

Hongkong>SHanghai>SHenZhen>Beijing>CHongqing>Guangzhou


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice skyline photos above


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

www.beijingupdates.com by 张罗


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first photo and the last photo, of your last post are very nice


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

very beautiful!


----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

if china one days revives to be an empire once more....


----------



## ginger biscuit (Sep 4, 2009)

incredible stunning, I knew beijing is beautiful, whereas never knew it so much.


----------

